# My friend is making over 1000 per week in Doordash



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

It’s hard for me to believe it but he’s doing it. Check out these screen shots. He also works a couple hours a day at a deli and goes sightseeing throughout the week.

Typically he logs in 100 hours throughout the week. But only 45 hours of active time. He also cherry-picks deliveries. When he doesn’t have a ride for a while he heads home and plays video games until he gets a ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ok, do that 52 weeks in a row and I'll be doubly impressed. Pass along to your friend.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Your friend is an expert in Photoshop.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Your friend is an expert in Photoshop.


Sure looks that way to me.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Over 100 hours active time. Those hours are not sustainable.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Sure looks that way to me.


it does. look at the digits and $ signs carefully. they are not aligned.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Active 7 hours a day, probably working 9 hours a day, for 7 days each week. Looks legit.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> It's hard for me to believe it but he's doing it. Check out these screen shots. He also works a couple hours a day at a deli and goes sightseeing throughout the week.
> 
> Typically he logs in 100 hours throughout the week. But only 45 hours of active time. He also cherry-picks deliveries. When he doesn't have a ride for a while he heads home and plays video games until he gets a ride.


Dude, it's $12 per hour. How is it great?


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't get it. How is this impressive?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

A $1000 a week is ok, nothing special.


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

$1k IN a week is attainable probably in any market. But consistently? Probably not. Some markets, big cities, perhaps. My best week was just under $900, but I drove EVERY day that week, a lot of hours, about 118 or so deliveries. A lot of variables come into play. Location, how many hours you want to put in, other obligations, repairs, etc. Never considered what the per hour $ is in this gig- its not like its a brick and mortar job where we clock in and out with a boss breathing down your neck. More hours = More $$$.

Be safe out there!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

If he's doing all that hope he has a bow flex


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

About 40 hours of UE & DD cross platform = $1200.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

not bad. if you log off after accepting an order, does your online timer stop? if you count all the online/offline time it is more than 40 hours?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> not bad. if you log off after accepting an order, does your online timer stop? if you count all the online/offline time it is more than 40 hours?


Too much driving and I am getting tired of hustling finding a parking spot during the day. Night time is not a problem for parking. I am thinking of going back collecting PUA for a few weeks.



Woohaa said:


> Your friend is an expert in Photoshop.


It's authentic. Not photoshopped.
Not great not bad it's ok


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I want everyone to know I'm not judging anyones results and certainly not criticizing anyones effort. Pay that makes a driver happy varies by each driver and their individual needs.

Pay/hour, pay per delivery or pay/ mile etc.etc . are all different ways to judge performance. Pay per hour is the murkiest of them all. Are you counting just active time? Total signed in time? overlapped time with another app? You can see that it is hard to mean much in a comparative sense when we look at hours because "hours" has too vague of a meaning and no one standard.

What is irrefutable for comparisons sake, is pay *per delivery.* All of us get an idea of what we want per delivery. (I like pay per mile also). We all know that the way to make money in this gig is by *cherry picking* the best offers. That is an acquired skill and comes through experience.

If we look at @DRider85 's friend we don't have all the weeks # of deliveries but assuming it's in the same ballpark every week then he is averaging about $9-$10 dollars per delivery. That's respectable but mediocre.

If we look at @Timlee252525 which he was kind enough to post, he is doing the same, $9-$10 per delivery. Again respectable.

The good news is that with both these results it demonstrates you can be medium which is respectable and make 1k per week, it's a matter of how much you want to grind it out.

It also says however, if you want to make more you have to learn to simultaneously multi app successfully or cherry pick even better during peak times.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> About 40 hours of UE & DD cross platform = $1200.


This is how it's done. $30 per hour driving food around town is all right. Looking at your hourly, I bet you don't drive too many miles either.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

For the 10,000th time GROSS profits are meaningless.

I easily do $100 in 4 hours. That would be over $1000 for a 40 hour week.

BUT: 

I'm sure they are not paying taxes
I'm sure they have no health care
I'm sure they have no vacation time (PAID) or Holiday time (PAID)
I'm sure they beat the car into the ground
I'm sure that if they think this is a sustainable 'career' that it will end much sooner than they think.

My day job nets me $4k a month. And I never have to deal with food or people in my car.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

yes but uber still better than dominos or asian restaurant delivery drivers... uber is better than corporate jobs. corporate jobs need to pay enormous amount of taxes each year, need to pay for their own transportation to work, meals/water don't cover...

the only thing they cover is 1 week of free vacation salary and health insurance which i dont even need. i just need eat raw garlic, vegetables and drink tea to eliminate 99% of western chronic illness like heart disease + cancer..


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> For the 10,000th time GROSS profits are meaningless.
> 
> I easily do $100 in 4 hours. That would be over $1000 for a 40 hour week.
> 
> ...


Yes when earnings are posted here on UP. net many if not everyone uses gross profit numbers, but it's the only constant thing we have in common. After that everyone's overhead expenses varies wildly.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Those are good numbers but you can only make that much if u are in a busy area. Unfortunately most areas aren’t that busy so only a small percentage of drivers can consistently make that much. Consistently averaging $10+/ order would be impossible here. I was able to do this for a few months when the pandemic first started but it’s died back down since then.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Those are good numbers but you can only make that much if u are in a busy area. Unfortunately most areas aren't that busy so only a small percentage of drivers can consistently make that much. Consistently averaging $10+/ order would be impossible here. I was able to do this for a few months when the pandemic first started but it's died back down since then.


Same here.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> For the 10,000th time GROSS profits are meaningless.
> 
> I easily do $100 in 4 hours. That would be over $1000 for a 40 hour week.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I pay taxes and it's not as much as you think (lots of deductions).
I'm sure I have healthcare through my wife.
I'm sure I can take vacation any time I want without brown nosing, begging and worrying about other people's seniority.
I'm sure my vehicle works for me and not the other way around (I average anywhere between $1.75-$2 per mile).
I'm sure that you can loose your job as well, because you are not irreplaceable.
And yes, I net over $1000 per week working around 40 hour per week.

One thing I will agree with, gig jobs are not careers.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> yes but uber still better than dominos or asian restaurant delivery drivers... uber is better than corporate jobs. corporate jobs need to pay enormous amount of taxes each year, need to pay for their own transportation to work, meals/water don't cover...
> 
> the only thing they cover is 1 week of free vacation salary and health insurance which i dont even need. i just need eat raw garlic, vegetables and drink tea to eliminate 99% of western chronic illness like heart disease + cancer..


How about a mortgage?


----------

